# Help with a Quilt



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'm working on some quilts for the Arts & Craft Show I'm doing October 3rd in Alexandria (http://www.artontheavenue.org/) and I'm trying to decide how to best orient this quilt. I designed it to be landscape mode (picture 1), but a friend thinks it looks better oriented vertically (pictures 2&3). So, I'm putting it out there for my KB friends to give me feedback on. It's done, but I can change how I hang it.
























There's a poll at the top, please post there but I welcome your comments. The quilt is about 12"x18".

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like sideways.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Ann!  Did you vote in the poll?  

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I voted.  I like upper left.
deb


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I like the more relaxed feel of horizontal. the upright are higher energy feeling
sylvia


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I prefer the vertical.  I also like the flower on the bottom.  If it's on the top, it puts too much weight there.  

Second choice is horizontal with the flower on the bottom.  Keeping the flower on the bottom anchors the piece.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's a beautiful piece, Betsy.  You are so talented.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I thought it was a painting even tho I know you said quilt.    It's gorgeous and I love how the flower pops no matter what direction it's hanging.

Do you travel to other cities in VA to show off your quilts? If so, maybe you can make it to Virginia Beach next year for our annual Neptune Festival.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW what a decision!  All three are wonderful and if I had it on a wall would probably change it every month to get all the different perspectives.  Don't forget to let us know what you decide, if you like our decisions or not.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

It is a beautiful quilt in all orientations. I voted for "Vertical Flower upper left" as I could feel the vine growing up to the sky. I could see someone changing the orientation of this quilt depending on how they wanted to feel. Borrowing and paraphrasing from earlier posts: relaxed and restful, happy and uplifting, and grounded energy.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I voted.  I like horizontal.  Its more visually balanced that way.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Tough choice. I voted for horizontal, but also like it vertical with the flower in the lower right. I had Rayna look at it and she prefers it in the lower corner as well.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It depends on where I'm seeing it!  In an art gallery I'd want it to be vertical, with the flower on top, because it makes more of a statement that way.  In my home I'd hang it sideways, because then it looks less art-y and more cozy.  I voted for horizontal. 

It's beautiful any way around, though!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Susan, what a wonderful point.  
I wish I were closer to Lexington so I could go see it in person, and maybe accidently come home with it.  
deb


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I chose vertical upper right.. to me it seems the vine and leaves are traveling up a treetrunk. the leaves amd vine do have (to me) a directionality that favors (to me) that view.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I voted for horizontal.  

I saw the tree trunk and and preferred vertical with the flower at the top, at first.  Then after studying the horizontal one for awhile, that trunk turned into a fence rail.  Now vertical just doesn't look right to me.  

It's a beautiful piece.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

both ways is really nice sew a sleeve both directs so can change on a whim


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ak rain--

good suggestion, I was thinking about that...and there are so many people who like it vertical....

Betsy


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I voted for vertical, upper left.  Feels more balanced to me......(must be the art teacher in me)!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, Ruby, an art teacher...I'm intimidated, please don't grade me!

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I like the vertical with the flower in the upper left.  Initially I was going to vote for the horizontal, but the more I looked at the images the vertical w/flower on left seemed to be the most natural IMHO.  The quilt is beautiful in any orientation and it if was available I would love to hang it in my home.  Betsy, you do very nice work.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I voted; and I like horizontal. I sort of feel like I'm falling looking at each vertical.

But is it beautiful, Betsy. Wonderful work.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy, I don't think you need to worry what anyone would say about your wonderful beautiful art work.  
I am completely amazed at your work.  You have a gift.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Changed my vote to horizontal.  The more I look at it, the more the leaves look natural on the horizontal.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

When I look at the vertical, flower on top, my eye is drawn up to the flower and I feel like it makes the flower pop out against the background.  
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

For what it's worth (not being an art critic) I really love the horizontal orientation - it's the most organic, to me.  My eye gravitated to that particular one right away as I imagined it as a nice log found in the forest with a vine covering part of it and a lovely flower blooming in the sunlight.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I liked the horizontal best too. I don't know any good artsy reason why, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> For what it's worth (not being an art critic) I really love the horizontal orientation - it's the most organic, to me. My eye gravitated to that particular one right away as I imagined it as a nice log found in the forest with a vine covering part of it and a lovely flower blooming in the sunlight.


Funny you should say that, F1, here's the picture I interpreted...
















Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Seeing it side-by-side with the photo makes your artwork even more amazing.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I like horizontal best, but more important do you sell them?
tessa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As a matter of fact, I do.  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Changed my vote to horizontal. The more I look at it, the more the leaves look natural on the horizontal.


Good eye, Gertie. I would have placed the leaves differently if I'd been designing it vertically.

Betsy


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I originally voted vertical - bottom right...until I saw it beside the original photo.   

It's gorgeous!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Funny you should say that, F1, here's the picture I interpreted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful picture all by itself. Your interpretation makes it perfect.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, what they all said, your interpretation is, I hate to keep using the word amazing, but it's amazing.
I'm beginning to like the horizontal as well.
deb


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I voted horizontal.  BTW, your quilts are always fantastic and beautiful.  Truly pieces of art.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

<==blushes

I know y'all just want to earn brownie points with a mod...  Everyone gets a free off-topic post!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Whoa ... a Freebie ...

Now I can't think of anything.

Here ya' go, Betsy, a new inspirational hat.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a great one, Gertie--I'm going to put you in charge of finding hats for me....

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


The scarey thing is.. she is smiling while wearing that hat.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, Ruby, an art teacher...I'm intimidated, please don't grade me!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, DON'T be intimidated at all!! You are a talented artist and I would never even attempt to quilt


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> The scarey thing is.. she is smiling while wearing that hat.


If she doesn't smile, those "things" might turn vicious and attack.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I voted for the horizontal.  I think the verticals look too intimidating.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If she doesn't smile, those "things" might turn vicious and attack.


Those "things" are_ leaves_, of course! You mean you didn't pick the hat to match the quilt??


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Those "things" are_ leaves_, of course! You mean you didn't pick the hat to match the quilt??


Oh ... yes ... right ... of course ... silly me ... hem-hem.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Actually, I can see that hat being the inspiration for another quilt!  Any thoughts?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Actually, I can see that hat being the inspiration for another quilt! Any thoughts?


In all seriousness, I thought so too when I picked it out.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful quilt. I like the horizontal and I did vote.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Funny you should say that, F1, here's the picture I interpreted...
> Betsy


I have that way about me...psychic Debi!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As a matter of fact, I do.
> 
> Betsy


OMG! I've never liked quilts before as the ones I've seen have always been the traditional...and I am NOT traditional. Yours are beautiful and now I want to see all of them!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Horizontal, as it was intended. Vertical orientation makes the flower appear "not right" IMH.
Wonderful work!


----------

